# Two free cats



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Does anyone happen to want two free cats? One of my neighbours is too ill to take care of them. I've met them and they are sweet. Lap-cats so to speak. I think they ate about 5 years old. My dogs would not tolerate them unfortunately so I can't take them. Otherwise we will have to take them to the spca. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Hah. Rather than edit the hilarious typo I will add... They have never actually eaten any 5 year olds. But they ARE 5 years old... Haha

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

It scared me for a while... Haaha!

Any pictures?


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Hah.  
Going to try to get some pictures tomorrow... 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Are they male or female? and are they alright with dogs?


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Im not sure! I'll ask! And hopefully pictures later today. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Apparently they are both male. Still waiting on pictures...  

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Awe I can't take them then as my dogs aren't good with males, but good luck!


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Turns out it is a boy and a girl. Bonnie and Clyde. Bonnie is the darker one... Very friendly and love a warm lap.  

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol amazing what one wrong letter can do to a word. I run into that with me cellphone all the time and have learned (the hard way) to make sure everything is right before hitting send/enter. Would take them myself but our apartments do not allow pets. Funny though....now that I think about it ...I sure see alot of empty litter buckets by the trash bin lol


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Is it wrong that I also read this as "lap-top cats"? Accurate, I guess!

We have 4 of our own, so no room at the inn, but I'll ask around.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

We found a home for them.. Together... 

Not sure how to close a thread... On Tapatalk...


----------

